# CD Archery WF 19 With Border Hex 6.5 Limbs (VIDEO)



## UrbanDeerSlayer (Feb 10, 2012)

Cool. Bring it to Baltimore.


----------



## Arron (Nov 18, 2012)

Very nice. I like the unique look of the WF risers. A new product that doesn't look like the cookie cutter metal ILF risers on the market. I like how they come up with a design all there own. Looking forward to hearing future thoughts on the riser as you get to know it better.


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

UrbanDeerSlayer said:


> Cool. Bring it to Baltimore.


Will do Tony 

You camping next to me


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Arron said:


> Very nice. I like the unique look of the WF risers. A new product that doesn't look like the cookie cutter metal ILF risers on the market. I like how they come up with a design all there own. Looking forward to hearing future thoughts on the riser as you get to know it better.


It does have a standout look and more importantly feel 

Very steady on the shot


----------



## vabowdog (Dec 13, 2007)

Joe, great video...glad you're enjoying that riser...it's literally #5 of the WF19.

Thanks again.

Dewayne Martin


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

vabowdog said:


> Joe, great video...glad you're enjoying that riser...it's literally #5 of the WF19.
> 
> Thanks again.
> 
> Dewayne Martin


Happy to do it 

You guys have really put out a very high quality product ..... Really knocked it out of the park 

Now I just need to learn to shoot it like you do


----------



## Todd the archer (Feb 7, 2003)

Nice review, question, is the riser made past center? And is built out with felt to bring it center?

Also if wanting to use elevated rest does the bump get in the way?

I don't buy much stuff but this one that has my interest.


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Todd the archer said:


> Nice review, question, is the riser made past center? And is built out with felt to bring it center?
> 
> Also if wanting to use elevated rest does the bump get in the way?
> 
> I don't buy much stuff but this one that has my interest.


Todd knowing what I know about your preference for weight ...... You are going to like this riser 

My arms hot bigger in setting it up  

Yes it is cut past center and I choose to use a felt pad to build it out which it did perfectly 

You could also use a plunger or a bolt with some felt or similar material on it 

There are two holes so you have an option to use a rest unimpeded by the machined hump


----------



## Breathn (Jun 12, 2005)

Been waiting to see this.just what I wanted to hear.thanks for video..love the combo


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Breathn said:


> Been waiting to see this.just what I wanted to hear.thanks for video..love the combo


Thanks buddy 

They really did do a great job on this riser in so many ways 

Quality design 

Quality Machining

Quality hardware 

Paired with these limbs makes a very sweet combo


----------



## UrbanDeerSlayer (Feb 10, 2012)

JParanee said:


> Will do Tony
> 
> You camping next to me


Bring an extra tent, I dont have one, lol.


----------



## ben911 (Sep 3, 2012)

Nice surver Joe!
Just bulky and heavy riser at my personal choice.


----------



## BEAST66 (Apr 29, 2014)

very nice Joe how is it shooting for you. also what weight you have the bow set at. 

Your new 3D rig I guess.


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

BEAST66 said:


> very nice Joe how is it shooting for you. also what weight you have the bow set at.
> 
> Your new 3D rig I guess.


Hi Ray 

It's very nice at the shot 

I can go back and forth with the CH without any problems 

I have it cranked down to 52 pounds 

I will be bringing this along this year to the shoots but my CH still my baby


----------



## Yohon (Aug 28, 2003)

UrbanDeerSlayer said:


> Cool. Bring it to Baltimore.


Yeah....what he said


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Yohon said:


> Yeah....what he said


It will be there  

Tony how are you camping if you don't have a tent


----------



## Stub (Aug 13, 2013)

Between the bronze, kwikee and border limbs all Set up -looks great. Thanks for the video. Do you know if there is any plans for a 17" WF? Hope you do another video when you get it set up for elevated/vanes!


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

I have a 2 man but you know I snore


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Stub said:


> Between the bronze, kwikee and border limbs all Set up -looks great. Thanks for the video. Do you know if there is any plans for a 17" WF? Hope you do another video when you get it set up for elevated/vanes!


Stub 

I am so impressed with shooting off the hump I am going to when I have time fletch up some arrows with vanes and have a go 

I'm all about keeping it simple and this hump might be the answer for vanes and not having to go to an elevated rest 

We will see


----------



## UrbanDeerSlayer (Feb 10, 2012)

JParanee said:


> It will be there
> 
> Tony how are you camping if you don't have a tent


That's a good question, but I don't have a good answer :smile:

Sleep in the car, lol?


----------



## rickstix (Nov 11, 2009)

Between you and Jinxster changing things up I’m developing chronic whiplash syndrome (…without the whip). 

Those risers definitely stand out in the group pictures I’ve seen…good to hear the balance is where it appears to be. Very interesting, Mr. Joe. Enjoy, Rick.


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

UrbanDeerSlayer said:


> That's a good question, but I don't have a good answer :smile:
> 
> Sleep in the car, lol?


Bring ears plugs you can bunk with me


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

rickstix said:


> Between you and Jinxster changing things up I’m developing chronic whiplash syndrome (…without the whip).
> 
> Those risers definitely stand out in the group pictures I’ve seen…good to hear the balance is where it appears to be. Very interesting, Mr. Joe. Enjoy, Rick.


I shoot them all the same Rick 

Same GPP same weight with in a few pounds so it's easy to go from one to another 

To be honest over the last year I've just been shooting my CH so when I set this one up it is very similar which is not a coincidence


----------



## UrbanDeerSlayer (Feb 10, 2012)

JParanee said:


> Bring ears plugs you can bunk with me


Thanks brother. Looking forward to it.

I will call you next week.


----------



## Cwilder (Jun 4, 2006)

That 19" is growing on me. Looks great Joe can't wait to see it


----------



## drawemback (Dec 6, 2006)

Great review as always Joe. There is something about that WF 19 that seems like it is perfect fit for hunting. Wonder if this riser could bring me to hang up my Titan I?


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

thats one of the coolest risers ive seen...you got the coolest looking recurves joe, keep em coming


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Cwilder said:


> That 19" is growing on me. Looks great Joe can't wait to see it


I think you are going to like it buddy 

It really stays put


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

drawemback said:


> Great review as always Joe. There is something about that WF 19 that seems like it is perfect fit for hunting. Wonder if this riser could bring me to hang up my Titan I?


I would not want to use it for mountain hunting  

For the type of Whitetail hunting I do and 3 D it's very well designed


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

ghostgoblin22 said:


> thats one of the coolest risers ive seen...you got the coolest looking recurves joe, keep em coming


Thanks Ghosty 

I shot it some today and it's very confidence inspiring 

Some final nock tuning and brace height and I'm very please with the setup


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

i bet it feels rock solid and well balanced in the hands, i might look into those risers....


----------



## Breathn (Jun 12, 2005)

Joes videos lighten my wallet every time I watch one.lol but so nice to see a product your curious about in action.thanks for all cool videos brother..


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Me too I'm a bow addict  

In my videos I try a and show things that I would like to see 

Different kit and if these items and the people that make them are of high quality I have no reservations in recommending and promoting them 

The quality of these risers and the people that are manufacturing them are high quality and if your looking for a barebow riser that can go against the best European stuff out there look at the 25 WF 

If you are like me and looking for the ultimate in a 3 D and hunting riser the WF 19 is a serious contender 

Great design .... Beautiful machining and to some it up well thought out precision comes to mind 

Look at the nicely done limb pockets


----------



## vabowdog (Dec 13, 2007)

We wanted all the hardware to be stainless to stop the rust us hunters encounter in steel bolts.

Dewayne


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Dwayne 

I'll call you in a few days 

I'm very pleased 

So nice to see someone putting such high end fittings on an ILF setup 

Sick of seeing Home Depot hardware on supposed custom risers 

Everything just fits so nice on this riser 

Very impressed buddy


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

I like it, looks beefy. probably holds like a dream


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

Those bolts look super sharp, digging it joe


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

The Saw and Ghosty 

I see this riser becoming rather popular


----------



## Homey88 (Dec 10, 2013)

Great video Joe that is one smooth shooting bow!


----------



## Paul68 (Jul 20, 2012)

Another great video. Good to see this riser production getting out in the field. Normally, I'm a purist and like the wood risers but this one is a beauty. The "hump" in the shelf is a heck of an idea.


----------



## Belicoso (Aug 22, 2006)

Another nice one from your stable of fine bows.
Enjoy.


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Thanks guys 

I'm interested to try it on a 3 D round to see if the weight helps my consistence 

This bow as well as my CH will be in Baltimore if anyone wants to try either


----------



## Todd the archer (Feb 7, 2003)

If only I was right handed.


----------



## loogierules (Oct 14, 2014)

That bow is beautiful. Fine work


----------



## marcelxl (Dec 5, 2010)

So much about this riser appeals to me…..

Great review as ever Joe,

Where are they available (in case I feel like getting divorced!)


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

marcelxl said:


> So much about this riser appeals to me…..
> 
> Great review as ever Joe,
> 
> Where are they available (in case I feel like getting divorced!)


I. Elieve they are taking orders 

I think this was the initial lot of 5 

Shoot Dewayne or acalvin an email 

Or go to CD Archery 

Thanks buddy


----------



## vabowdog (Dec 13, 2007)

CDArchery.com is our website, fill out the contact page...we have a few available for immediate shipping to your color.


Dewayne Martin


----------



## ss315 (Apr 22, 2015)

I want one! I need to put this on my list own.


----------



## graysquirrel (Jan 3, 2010)

Mine is prettier than yours


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

graysquirrel said:


> Mine is prettier than yours


That it is  

How are you liking it ?


----------



## graysquirrel (Jan 3, 2010)

Great. Still messing with what lb limbs I am going to use. It arrived while I was at the Tenn Classic and I didnt get to mess with it till today. I have a WF 25 to compare it too. WF 25 likes recurve limbs more than lb limbs. The 19 is great with lb limbs


----------



## DDSHOOTER (Aug 22, 2005)

graysquirrel said:


> Mine is prettier than yours


Now did you use our side plate?
Dan


----------



## graysquirrel (Jan 3, 2010)

Sure did Dan, had to put two layers of tape to get it out far enough, this riser is cut different than my das


----------



## lalitkundra5 (May 5, 2015)

Shooting my hobby


----------



## DDSHOOTER (Aug 22, 2005)

There you go Joe throw your home depot furniture pad away and get a radius side plate like graysquirrel. Send me a PM. You can glue your seal skin to it.
Dan


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

DDSHOOTER said:


> There you go Joe throw your home depot furniture pad away and get a radius side plate like graysquirrel. Send me a PM. You can glue your seal skin to it.
> Dan


Dan I'm in  

Sending PM now


----------

